# which to choose: flow the one, k2 maysis or 32 focus?



## apkraven (Apr 2, 2012)

i want a quality and comfortable supportive boot, please give your thoughts what to choose as a better boot to get.
my list is:

flow the one focus boa
k2 t1 db 
k2 maysis 
dc judge 

also, in my country i could only find k2 t1 and k2 haymaker. on the line, i have a 27cm foot, t1 27.5fit me fine(but not comfortable) and haymaker 27cm fit fine, also northwave wired 27cm was alright . 

anyone have some experience what size would i be better with 32 focus or flow the one?


----------



## lernr (Feb 3, 2012)

32 focus is fairly supportive. It's also comfortable. I didn't like how it was all plastic and seemed cheap.

Of the boots you listed, I'd choose the K2 because The DC Judge didn't feel right for my feet.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

K2 Maysis for sure. Super solid boot, grippy Vibram outsole, reduced footprint, etc...


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

K2 doesn't really do reduced footprints. They're average.

I quite like my Flow Hylites, if Flow's carry build quality and whatnot down the line then either the Maysis or Flows. 

All that said, the best boot is the one that fits your foot. Even a boot that's structurally less supportive will end up being more supportive if it fits better than they stiffer counterpart. In other words, you'll only get say like 70% out of a poor fitting boot, so 70% of more support, or 100% of a little bit less.


----------



## 2hipp4u (Dec 24, 2010)

Cant really comment on how comfortable they will be for you or the other models listed but my K2 Maysis are very comforable. I love the duel BOA system, its quick and easy. Heel lift is a non issue for me in these boots.

Sizing runs pretty close to street shoe on these, I wear 8.5 US street and the same boot size.


----------

